# Wireless Keyboard +Maus mit Genkernel

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo!

Ich habe Gentoo noch immer mit dem Kern von Genkernel laufen, einfach weil ich seit der Beratung durch musv und andere noch nicht die Zeit und Ruhe hatte, mich in das Kompillieren angemessen reinzudenken. (Ich muß einfach vermeiden, daß mir das Kompilieren und Testen jedesmal den bestehenden, uneleganten, aber irgendwie funktionierenden Boot mit Genkernel kaputtmacht. Und das braucht etwas Konzentration fürs Grub-umschreiben und so ...)

Aber darum geht es jetzt nicht.

Jetzt geht es darum, daß ich mir ein günstiges Set Keyboard+Maus wireless über USB gekauft habe. Es funktioniert in Ubuntu super. Es funktioniert sogar vor dem Booten, wenn ich im Grub-Menü das System auswähle.

Im Anmeldefenster von Gentoo funktioniert es schon nicht mehr.

Es geht jetzt nicht darum, welches Modul ich beim Kompilieren des Kernels auswählen sollte, obwohl ich diesen Tip gerne annehme.

Es geht jetzt darum, wie ich vom bestehenden System (Genkernel) aus das Zeug betreiben kann. Vielleicht mit modprobe oder so. Oder: was ist mit der Funktionalität, die schon im Grub-Menü gegeben ist? Kann man an die wieder ran?

Übrigens: die normale optische Maus über USB wird von Genkernel erkannt.

Marke des wireless-Sets: "Trust"

Danke.  Euer Bierbauchangsthase.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Poste doch bitte ma deine xorg.conf aus /etc/X11/.

Sebastian

----------

